# I had a Great time at Auto-fest



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

First of all a big "thank you" to Slot Car Johnnie (my son won first place for his age group (under 16) with his modified Matador) Motor City Toyz (great deals, got a White Lightning, my son won a Carrera Petty set in a drawing and I later won a Carrera Pro X set in another drawing.) Folks were friendly, and some great deals to be had. It was really neat to talk with Tom Stumpf, Bob Beers, Jeff Clemence, John Clark, Tom Lowe and the staff at Auto-world and many more good guys. 

Auto World has a few really neat things planned like Tom Daniels - S'cool Bus, Poison Pinto, Thunder Bug, Muscle Bug etc.... they had a display of the new race track (looked pretty good) and the next releases ( FLAMETHROWERS & ULTRA/G, THUNDERJET) all in all they have some nice things coming out

To summarize the trip - I'd have to say, I picked up a few new toys, my son got into a new scale - 1/32 (thanks again Jeff) and we got to hang out with a few really neat folks, we also got to visited the college football hall of fame. Quality time with the son and slots - can't think of anything better. :woohoo: 

Bob Jones


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Any pictures?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I forgot my camara, but there were many others with them.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> I forgot my camara, but there were many others with them.


Good news. Did you get to see the flamethrower and UltraG chassis up close? What about the Super III?

dw


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I was about 3 feet away from the UltraG chassis - I held the flamethrower chassis in my hand. The Lil Red Wagon was also in my hand as well as the corvette C6r - lots of neat new toys coming out.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

pickeringtondad said:


> First of all a big "thank you" to Slot Car Johnnie (my son won first place for his age group (under 16) with his modified Matador) Motor City Toyz (great deals, got a White Lightning, my son won a Carrera Petty set in a drawing and I later won a Carrera Pro X set in another drawing.) Folks were friendly, and some great deals to be had. It was really neat to talk with Tom Stumpf, Bob Beers, Jeff Clemants, John Clark, Tom Lowe and the staff at Auto-world and many more good guys.
> 
> Auto World has a few really neat things planned like Tom Daniels - S'cool Bus, Poison Pinto, Thunder Bug, Muscle Bug etc.... they had a display of the new race track (looked pretty good) and the next releases ( FLAMETHROWERS & ULTRA/G, THUNDERJET) all in all they have some nice things coming out
> 
> ...


 
It was cool talking with you and your son .You LUCKY GUYS .Lets see two free 1/32 tracks ,white lightning fest chargers,nice big 1st Place trophy with one of a hundred fest body on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Ultra-G Tjets have a little neo-dot magnet on one side, housed in a little area just in front of the rear magnet. Same goes for the XT Ultra-G. The Flamethrowers have the compartment, but no magnet. Traction-wise the downforce of the UltraG's is like the first Tyco 440's. 

The best part about the XT's is that AW has corrected the fron axle slop. No more rubbing the front fenders!!!!

You guys are gonna love the new DoH set of cars...

About the Super III's, they look similiar to a Super G+, but they have polymer magnets. For the super-sucker downforce racing crowd, these should be a hit. A good bit of potential with hop-up tires/gears/axles, etc.

Thanks AW for the demo Dukes set to play with, along with everything and everyone else.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

It was great to meet you DLW, Bob and your son. I had a great time at the fest. I got the Autofest slot car, Motorcitytoyz's, Slot Car Johnnie's and a Hospitality Diecast car. 

I saw my first slot farm combine. Great idea Kevin Masters. MTYoder's Drag Strip was a blast. Nobody was able to take his " You Beat It, You Take It. " car. Kevin and I came close. 

Friday night was fun hanging out with SCJ, Kevin, MTYODER, SCJ's friend, (sorry about forgetting the name) and a couple of guys from the HobbyTalk BB. ( Again, Sorry about forgetting the names. ) 

I took 3rd in the Stock category of the Concours d'Elegance modeling contest with my AMC Javilin Street/Strip Car. That's 2 SCJ Bodies I have. 

The next release coming out looks good. The Tjet 57' Chevys look great. Sorry I don't have any pictures. Randy.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like a super time was had out there. Did anyone happen to take any pictures that they could post for those of us that had to work and couldn't make the trip? :thumbsup:

Thanks in advanced. 

Jeff


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

I know there will be a bunch of pictures posted on the www.theautofest.com site as soon as they get downloaded and then uploaded and put in place. I will let you know once they have that done


It was great to see all the slot guys playing alonside the diecast guys and having a good time! I never got a chance to introduce myself to most of the slot guys ( I was supposed to be working the auction and sales, but escaped once in a while from my wife) but it was fun having the extra involvement

I managed to pick up quite a few slot cars and have some silicones coming from SCJ so I can go faster and turn better

Thanks to the guys that took time to answer my questions - you are turning me into a slothead, slowly but surely, more educated.


Rob


----------



## Lightningrick (Jan 11, 2001)

It was great meeting many of you for the first time at AutoFest. I got to know some of you from running the custom contests. I did learn a lot about Slots this weekend also.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

dlw said:


> The Ultra-G Tjets have a little neo-dot magnet on one side, housed in a little area just in front of the rear magnet. Same goes for the XT Ultra-G. The Flamethrowers have the compartment, but no magnet. Traction-wise the downforce of the UltraG's is like the first Tyco 440's.
> 
> The best part about the XT's is that AW has corrected the fron axle slop. No more rubbing the front fenders!!!!
> 
> ...


All sounds interesting.

Has anyone got pictures?


dw


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> All sounds interesting.
> 
> Has anyone got pictures?
> 
> ...


Some are up on the jl board.here is one of me with my table.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I had a great time too!


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

mtyoders drag strip


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No pictures of the Ultra G magnets?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

A/FX Nut said:


> I saw my first slot farm combine. Great idea Kevin Masters. .


I knew I would have to bring my "A" game to beat some of you other guys .Graig mtyoder is a slot car guru almost unbeatable.The got 1st and third in the open class .Dam him .Here is a shot of my 2nd place winner made from a model kit with way to many peices to count .running a jl tjet chassis.










here is the link to more slot contest winners
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=192537

This car was bad ass got placed in stock class because it was such a great custom. Great job A/FX Nut .Want to make a resin of this?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

pickeringtondad said:


> First of all a big "thank you" to Slot Car Johnnie (my son won first place for his age group (under 16) with his modified Matador) Motor City Toyz (great deals, got a White Lightning, my son won a Carrera Petty set in a drawing and I later won a Carrera Pro X set in another drawing.) Folks were friendly, and some great deals to be had. It was really neat to talk with Tom Stumpf, Bob Beers, Jeff Clemence, John Clark, Tom Lowe and the staff at Auto-world and many more good guys.
> 
> Auto World has a few really neat things planned like Tom Daniels - S'cool Bus, Poison Pinto, Thunder Bug, Muscle Bug etc.... they had a display of the new race track (looked pretty good) and the next releases ( FLAMETHROWERS & ULTRA/G, THUNDERJET) all in all they have some nice things coming out
> 
> ...


Bob and your son,

Thanks to you and your son for coming out to support the Autofest. This event would be nothing without the help and support of our customers and collectors like you! 
Hope to see both of you next year for Autofest 2008!

Regards,
Jeff Clemence


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> I knew I would have to bring my "A" game to beat some of you other guys .Graig mtyoder is a slot car guru almost unbeatable.The got 1st and third in the open class .Dam him .Here is a shot of my 2nd place winner made from a model kit with way to many peices to count .running a jl tjet chassis.
> 
> 
> This car was bad ass got placed in stock class because it was such a great custom. Great job A/FX Nut .Want to make a resin of this?


Kevin, If the body won't be damaged or hurt you could make a casting of it. It's the only 57' Chevy sedan I have. I'm currently working on another one but it's not ready yet. I take an A/FX 57' Nomad and an A/FX 55' Chevy and graft them together. I thought that this car would place if any did, but as it turned out it was the Blue Javelin Street/Strip car that took 3rd. Thank you for posting the pictures, Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I should've said this sooner but here it goes.

Many many thanks to;
Mark Hosaflook for the hard work and generosity he put into the Autofest. 

John Clark (SCJ) for the trophies and model contest bodies.

Jeff Clemence of Motorcitytoyz for his Autofest body and the great deal he made me. 

Autoworld for bringing in future releases and The Autofest Challenger. 

Thanks to the people who judged the model contest.

MTYODER for bringing in the 1/8th scale mile Dragstrip and running the drag racing. 

Tom Lowe for taking the time to walk through and talk with us slotters at the dragstrip.

Again, many thanks, I had a great time, and am looking forward to next year, Randy.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

If you make copies of the 57 I have got to get one.. That car is SWEET!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Lets review the weekend.Bob Beers,Danny Esposito and myself( Tom Stumpf )travel 13 hours from New York to Indianna in a Tahoe packed to the roof and out the windows with slot car goodies.No room to spare.We left Carl Mendez home because he refused to be bungied to the roof rack.Gas was $3.49 in Indy.I thought New York was expensive.Did the show,made a few bucks, not enough to call it a business trip.Drove 13 hours back ,totaled my car in NJ and people ask me if I had a good time.I didn't have a good time ,I HAD A GREAT TIME.We have been traveling to these shows together for 15 years.We still don't hate each other,but we're close.It's always good to go in to set up especially when you see old familar faces.You might only see these people once or twice a year.Sometimes that's to often.We had a laugh filled dinner with Jeff Clemence one night and Kevin Masters the next.It was tough seeing Tom Lowe upset.He bought some cars from Bob and he wanted to pay by check.Bob asked if he should take it.I told him get two forms of ID.Bob Jones and his sons new screen name is The Lucky Boys.Ebay will never be as much fun as a show.See you on the next road trip. Tom Stumpf


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Tom,

I hope you, Bob and Dan are okay. I had a GREAT time with you crazy guys and Hooters will never be the same. I look forward to another dinner in October (Richfield) and I will bring photos of the missed adventures of my pass life...LOL. 

Later,
Jeff


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Jeff,I was trrying to keep that a secret.Oh well.


----------

